# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ρότες Ναυτικού Πολιτισμού

## karavofanatikos

*Ρότες Ναυτικού ΠολιτισμούΗ αρχαία ναυτική τεχνολογία και η ανακατασκευή
της αρχαίας ελληνικής Τριήρους σήμερα
Έκθεση – Θεματική Εκδήλωση

*Σε μία ενδιαφέρουσα όσο και πρωτότυπη θεματική εκδήλωση-έκθεση με τίτλο «Ρότες
Ναυτικού Πολιτισμού», έχουν τη χαρά να προσκαλέσουν το κοινό, η Βιβλιοθήκη του
Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου, η Βιβλιοθήκη Ναυτικού Πολιτισμού, ο ΣΑΣΜΥΝ και ο Όμιλος Ερετών.
Στην ειδική αυτή θεματική εκδήλωση, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί τη Δευτέρα 28 Μαρτίου 2011
και ώρα 18:30 στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου, (Λεωφ. Συγγρού 387, Π. Φάληρο), θα μας δοθεί η
μοναδική ευκαιρία να έρθουμε σε επαφή με υλικό που αναδεικνύει τη ναυτική μας κληρονομιά,
ενώ προσφέρει ακόμη την ευκαιρία της διαμόρφωσης μίας ξεχωριστής «ρότας», με την προβολή
ιστορικών πλοίων.
Το κοινό θα έχει καταρχήν την ευκαιρία να περιηγηθεί, με τη βοήθεια ειδικών, στην ομώνυμη
έκθεση, η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στη Βιβλιοθήκη του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου, και να έρθει σε
επαφή με χάρτες και υλικό που αφορά τόσο στην αρχαία ναυπηγική τεχνολογία όσο και σε
χρήσιμα ναυπηγικά στοιχεία που αποτέλεσαν το θεμέλιο λίθο για την ανακατασκευή της
Τριήρους, στα τέλη του 20ου αιώνα. Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία σχετικά με την παρουσία
της Τριήρους «ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ» στη Λαμπαδηδρομία των θερινών Ολυμπιακών αγώνων Αθηνών
2004, ενώ θα δώσει την ευκαιρία στους επισκέπτες να «ανακαλύψουν» υλικό που αντλήθηκε από
τις ποικίλες πολιτιστικές συμμετοχές της Τριήρους και βέβαια να δει από κοντά μία κωπηλατική
λέμβο - skiff.
Η ενημερωτική εκδήλωση που θα ακολουθήσει περιλαμβάνει ομιλίες και βίντεο που θα
καλύψουν τις παρακάτω θεματικές ενότητες:
• Ναυτική Τέχνη – Ναυτικός Πολιτισμός και
• Πολιτισμική διαχείριση του Ιστορικού Αρχείου της Τρίηρους «ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ»
Εισηγητές της ενημερωτικής αυτής εκδήλωσης θα είναι οι:
• Γεώργιος Καλογερόπουλος, Ερέτης Τριήρους «ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ» και Συλλέκτης
Ιστορικού Αρχείου Τριήρους.
• Ευστράτιος Μπαϊρλής, Υπεύθυνος Δημοσίων Σχέσεων και Εθιμοτυπίας του Ελληνικού
Συνδέσμου Υποβρυχίων.
• Αθανάσιος Νούλας, Καλλιτεχνικός Βιβλιοδέτης, Υπεύθυνος Έντυπης Εκθέσεως
• Ολίβια Κουφού, Συντηρήτρια Έργων Τέχνης.
• Δημήτριος Ταβουλάρης, Ναυπηγός Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας
και Υπεύθυνος Ανακατασκευής Τριήρους ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ, Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων 2004
Χαιρετισμούς έχουν προσκληθεί και θα απευθύνουν οι:
• Σπύρος Μερκούρης, Επίτιμος Πρόεδρος Δικτύου Πολιτιστικών Πρωτευουσών της Ευρώπης.
• Λεωνίδας Βασιλικόπουλος, Ναύαρχος ε.α. (Α/ΓΕΝ, επί της ναυπήγησης Τριήρους
«ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ»).
• Πέτρος Λινάρδος, Δημοσιογράφος -Ιστορικός του Αθλητισμού.
• Ελευθέριος Σφαχτός, Πρόεδρος Αποφοίτων Σχολών Μονίμων Υπαξιωματικών
Ναυτικού και
• Χαράλαμπος Μπακιρτζής, Πρόεδρος Ομίλου Ερετών
 
Σημειώνεται ότι η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη, αλλά *η δήλωση συμμετοχής είναι απαραίτητη**
*λόγω περιορισμένων θέσεων. Σε περίπτωση εξάντλησης των θέσεων, θα τηρηθεί σειρά
προτεραιότητας.
*Τηλέφωνα κρατήσεων:* 210 9469631-32 (Δευτέρα έως Πέμπτη: 8.30-20.00, Παρασκευή: 8.30-
15.00, Σάββατο: 8.30-14.00).

----------

